# Very Fine Cuts



## Welkin (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello,

I want to cut the top off my 1938 Zenith Stereo to convert it into a bar. What is the best way to make some very fine, thin cuts so I can hinge it from the back to open while doing minimal damage to the finish?

Thanks!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I see your red line which I'm assuming is your p propose cut line. 
I don't recommend trying to cut it that way. It will complicate your cut big time. 
If you cut the top off even with the horizontal board that divides the cabinet, it will be far less complicated. You could install a piano hinge at the back and a support to hold the lid up when raised. 
Your working with thin veneers and your glue is 80 years old. Any resistance and the veneer will start to delaminate. 
I would start by taking the back off and removing all the guts of radio. You may find that the top of the the cabinet can be unattached from the lower cabinet without any sawing. That would be to good to be true. 
Good luck and Keep us posted.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Seems a sacrilege to cut up that radio. I bet someone would build you a bar for that radio.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Welkie,
I have to agree with Steve, I wouldn't cut that up, it's way too nice. I would build one that looks like it, hate to see an antique cut up.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Al_Amantea (Dec 30, 2014)

I take old radios like these and add an fm tuner, Bluetooth, and an aux input to them. They retain the original look, but functionally they are brand new inside! 

I'd love to do that to this one for you, or trade it for a custom bar... 

Follow me on Instagram:
@amanteafinewoodworks


----------

